# Chocolate modeling clay on the wedding cake



## vilici (Aug 13, 2004)

I found a recipe for chocolate modeling clay and I was wondering whether I could use it to cover the wedding cake? I made a small batch, rolled it out and tried it on the back of the pan to see how it would take the shape. More or less it behaves like a rolled fondant as far as modeling is concerned. It just has a bit stiffer consistency. Have any of you ever tried this method on a real cake? I was thinking to cover the cake with chocolate buttercream frosting before applying chocolate modeling clay. Do you guys think this would work?

I have all these questions as I have to make the chocolate covered cake for the wedding. The bride told me that I could use rolled fondant, but I have hard time coloring white rolled fondant to chocolate color. I used Wilton's brown color, but all it gives me is a poop color, and I am quite sure the bride would freak out when she would see it.  

The cake is chocolate pound cake filled with whipping cream and raspberries. Because of the whipping cream, I have to keep the cake in the fridge, but I am thinking that condensation might occur on the chocolate covering, as we live in relatively hot, and very humid area. Do you guys have any suggestions?

Thanks for your help. Much appreciate it.


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

I think it'll be difficult since modeling chocolate doesn't drape and stretch the way fondant does. My recipe, at least, always tends to look 'textured' as well if I roll out such a large sheet of it. What about pouring the cake in ganache?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

My thoughts exactly, cover the cake with marzipan to ensure the edges are perfect then cover the whole cake in ganache would probrably be easier and more asthetically pleasing then to drap with chocolate clay.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chocolate rolled Fondant?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Ganache with a higher chocolate ratio with glucose, at least, thats how we made it in class.


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I've used this to make florals for a chocolate groom's cake. It will harden quite a bit and I would not use to cover the cake. Two options, ChocoPan
(chocolate fondant type product) or rolled buttercream. Recipe for rolled buttercream is on the www.baking911.com site on the fondant pages.


----------



## chameleonchef (Jul 16, 2004)

There is a recipe in the Cake Bible for Chocolate rolled fondant. ( the book's at work, and I'm not, but I'll send it to you if you can't find it ( the recipe that is, not my book)

Basically its a substitution of cocoa powder for icing sugar in the rolled fondant recipe.

a whole lot cheaper than chocolate clay ( chocolate & corn syrup) is smooth and rich dark chocolate colour and yummy too.
hope that helps

Chameleon


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey ChameleonChef, would you send me the recipe too? I've tried 2 recipes including one for chocolate rolled buttercream that were horrendous and sort of greyish-brown. Thanks!


----------

